# Seating Diagram



## PJRACER (May 13, 2011)

I have been looking around for a chart (diagram) of seating arrangements for both types of coach class cars......can anybody help. Are their restrooms located in each car????


----------



## Rail Freak (May 13, 2011)

PJRACER said:


> I have been looking around for a chart (diagram) of seating arrangements for both types of coach class cars......can anybody help. Are their restrooms located in each car????


Hey neighbor, Look under Forums, 1st time rider, car layouts.

Have Fun


----------



## Ryan (May 13, 2011)

Yes, there are restrooms in the coaches.

http://www.amtrak.com/servlet/BlobServer?blobcol=urldata&blobtable=MungoBlobs&blobkey=id&blobwhere=1249225233510&blobheader=application%2Fpdf&blobheadername1=Content-disposition&blobheadervalue1=attachment;filename=Amtrak_Fleet_Strategy_Plan_V2_201104.pdf

Car layouts are at the end, you're interested in page 78 and 79.


----------



## printman2000 (May 13, 2011)

I created a page on my site with a bunch of diagrams...

Amtrak Car Diagrams


----------



## PJRACER (May 13, 2011)

THANKS!!!!!


----------

